# Apex is out....Hoyt Montega is in!



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Welcome back. I'm a fan of the accu-wheel as well, ain't tried the new 08 accu-wheel so I will be interested in your review on it...Moose


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the dragon will be out after the ATA show....it was designed with the target and finger shooter in mind....

Mikie


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmm, what's the Dragon?


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

I just picked up a Martin S4 after a few years of recurve shooting and I gotta tell you this is one smooth bow. I would put it up against any wheel bow for smoothness. I would like to try a Montega sometime too!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

AKRuss said:


> Hmm, what's the Dragon?


here is a pic of a prototype .... it is our second offering...longer tip to tip then our phoenix bow...designed with the target and finger shooter in mind..


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The truth will set you free. Can I hear an Amen?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Hey Tex could to have you back buddy.

I remember when you got the Apex... back to round wheels... not sure I could ever shoot them again.

Anyway enjoy the new bow:darkbeer:


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Limey said:


> Hey Tex could to have you back buddy.
> 
> I remember when you got the Apex... back to round wheels... not sure I could ever shoot them again.
> 
> Anyway enjoy the new bow:darkbeer:


Thanks, Limey! 

Good to see you're still part of the crew around here! :darkbeer:

Man, even though I'm only 49 years old, I feel like I've been at this sport forever (killed first deer at age 17 with bear recurve)....

I got a nasty case of target-panic a couple years ago and decided to sit-out for awhile, fly my hawks/falcons and let my mind rest.....ready to jump back in now.......after "re-training my brain" these past couple of off-seasons with some video-coaching and Lanny Basham tapes, I think I'm ready! 

Take care, bud......


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Hi Rich

I was just laughing at my typing, looks like I can't spell goodukey:

Don't talk to me about TP... been there and got more T shirts than I will ever need.

Mine got to the extent that I now mainly shoot a release, but I still keep my fingers loose now and then around the club course but with no sights.

I learn't one thing shoot pure instinctive and you can't get TP, start gaping or using a sight and you can. So instinctive is how I do my finger shooting theese days. I would love to put the 5pins back on but man I struggle

You will notice a few more Brits than me and JerryTee around here nowadays and them boys can shoot as I know most of them personally, but don't worry its not an invasion ....yet.

Are you planning any of your Frankenstien bow's you used to dream of Rich?


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

*Papa Bull & Viper*

Limey,

I hope Papa Bull and Viper don't find this forum and this thread. If they do, they'll go at great length to inform you that' there's no such thing as instinctive shooting. I've learned that rather than debate with the two blow hards to just avoid threads they participate in and go about shooting instinctively the way I always have!! If you don't know who Papa Bull and Viper are, then that probably means they limit their participation to the Traditional Forum, which is good, very good. I shoot my recurves instinctively.

Bill


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

WildmanSC said:


> Limey,
> 
> I hope Papa Bull and Viper don't find this forum and this thread. If they do, they'll go at great length to inform you that' there's no such thing as instinctive shooting. I've learned that rather than debate with the two blow hards to just avoid threads they participate in and go about shooting instinctively the way I always have!! If you don't know who Papa Bull and Viper are, then that probably means they limit their participation to the Traditional Forum, which is good, very good. I shoot my recurves instinctively.
> 
> Bill


Some tell me there is no such thing as Santa Clause..but I believe.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Accuwheel vs wheel and 1/2?*

I currently have a 2006 Protec with the wheel and 1/2 but used to shoot a 1998 Oasis with accuwheels but don't remember the feel of it. Why would you prefer the accuwheel over the wheel and 1/2. Any graph comparisons to look at? Maybe it would be worth the effort to make a switch to accuwheels on the Protec.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

WildmanSC said:


> Limey,
> 
> I hope Papa Bull and Viper don't find this forum and this thread. If they do, they'll go at great length to inform you that' there's no such thing as instinctive shooting. I've learned that rather than debate with the two blow hards to just avoid threads they participate in and go about shooting instinctively the way I always have!! If you don't know who Papa Bull and Viper are, then that probably means they limit their participation to the Traditional Forum, which is good, very good. I shoot my recurves instinctively.
> 
> Bill


Will they accept subconscious gapping then..... like I use when I throw a ball.


----------

